# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Ogen

## LiaBijlsma

Heb je droge ogen, een of twee rode ogen, zijn je ogen geirriteerd?
Ga direct naar een goede oogarts in een OOGZIEKENHIUS, BV ROTTERDAM Ga NIET naar de oogspecialist in een plaatselijk ziekenhuis. Bespaar jezelf veel ellende!!!!!!!!!! Je heb maar twee ogen en in Nederland zijn de specialisten allemaal kleine zelfstandige die hun eigen straatje schoonhouden!! Het beste ben je af in gespecialiceerde ziekenhuizen als je een klacht heb. 
Zelf ga ik naar het oogziekenhuis in Rotterdam voor allerlei problemen met mijn rechteroog. Voor alle andere zaken ga ik naar het UZA in Antwerpen. Daar worden alle problemen direct goed opgelost, waar je normaal in Nederland jaren zoet mee zou zijn!!!!! De ziektekostenverzekering is er ook blij mee want in Nederland kost het daardoor alleen maar extra geld, over ziektekosten vermindering gesproken!!! En DUUR dat onze specialisten zijn, gewoon crimineel.

----------

